# Bit of Everything Farm Kidding Schedule



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Copper- Dec. 28 - Donner
April - Dec. 29 - Donner
Angelica - Dec. 30 - Donner
Pearl - Dec. 31 - Donner
Curly Sue - Jan 1 - Donner
Quincy - Jan 2 - Donner
Snow - Jan 3 - Donner
Meme - Jan 3 - Moon
Helga - Jan 4 - Donner
Jasmine - Jan 5 - Donner
Lucy - Jan 7 - Mazda
Honey - Jan 15 - Moon
Cami - March 26 - Mazda
Stormy - March 31 - Moon
Gypsy - April 10 - purchased bred
Noel - April 15 - Moon
Peaches - April 16 - Moon
And then there is Red Bud that I have no due date for she's having Donner kids as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with everyone! You have quite a few!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! I'm hoping kidding season is easy and stress free this year. It's gonna be crazy but as long as things go fine I'm cool with that.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Angelica had 2 healthy twin boys today. Photos to come once they are dry and fluffy.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow your going to be very busy!

Congrats on the twin boys, can't wait to see pics


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Angelica twin boys born on Jan. 1, 2013. The solid colored head weighted 8.9 and the one with the white strip was 8.5.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

aaww they are so cute! congrats.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Quincy had triplets after lunch, the 2 girls survived but the 3rd one that was a boy didn't make it. Photos later.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Quincy's twin girls.



















This little girl has brown and black spots.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We went out to do chores Wednesday night and found Copper having her kids. She had twin boys.










Woke up to Jasmine (Roger's former doe) having kids this morning. She had twins 1 boy and 1 girl. The boys is colored and the girl is traditional.










Then after lunch and I had manged to get some stuff done in the house. Snow decided to lay down and have a turn at kidding. She's a younger doe and only had a single buckling. Picture later when he's drier.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Good grief! Glad everything's going well for you! :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Things are going nicely just had the 1 triplet die but if that's our only loss it'll be a good kidding season  It's keeping me on my toes but so worth it with all these cuties to play with.


----------

